# HOLLOWEEN PARTY!!! Bash of the Buccaneers



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

We are hosting a party at the Pensacola Racquet Club. It is open to all PFF Members.

ARRRR Maties, we have a new voyage ahead. Our day of plunder is Saturday October 25th at 7pm We will uphold the pirates code of conduct....'Drink Rum till we have some fun!!!' So join in on the Chantey and grab a drought. FREE Beer for the crew and specials on VooDoo rum drinks. there will be dancing, a treasure hunt, costume contest, games and much, much more to be found while in Davey Jones Locker.

Location:

Pensacola Racquet Club

3450 Wimbledon Dr
Pensacola, FL 32504 










There is a $2 cover charge to get in the door if you tell them you are a PFF member.

There will be free beer until the keg floats.

Voodoo Special

Full bar!!! 

Discounts at the bar for PFF members.

Please come in a pirate costume if you can. It is a pirate theme so try to have fun with it. It is know to get a little roudy at these parties so keep this in mind in regards to finding a babysitter. 

The party starts at 7pm.

Please come and enjoy the party and meet some other PFF memebers and others in the area.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Free beer and a good time and I got to work :banghead :banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Sniper! Sounds like its gonna be fun...We'll be in Destin though.

Drink one for me man!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

man, clay-doooh is'nt going... or joel.. I think I might sit back and read this one... ahaha....


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

oh and there is free food too!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn...throw in free hookers. Maybe I cancel my plans! oke


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

YOu may be suprised what you can find at these parties Clay... Maybe not free, but cheap LOL


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Dangggggg... I wish I could go... :banghead :doh :reallycrying 

I'm in the Milton's Ghost walk..... which is THIS Fri & Sat eve. :letsparty :letsdrink


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

if you have a place to put the young'ungs where we can watch em close by I'll be better set to make it. would love to go, PFF members are always good people in my experience.


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

who is "we"?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

"We" is April (my girlfriend) and myself and the Pensacola Racquet Club. She is the manager of the facility and put together this holloween party. We have a lot into it right now as far as food and decorations and DJ and such but havent got a whole lot of response for it. I am hoping more people decide to come than have posted on here. You dont HAVE to dress up. And there is a playground right outside the party. It will be lite tonight with a floodlamp that makes it almost like daylight. 

Hope you can come and enjoy the party. There is a gift card to Academy, Applebees and other prizes.


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

went to this one and nobody had the slightest clue what i was talking about the PFF. every one was nice enuff though.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

How did it go Sniper??


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

went pretty good. Not many PFF people but alot of others. Lots of free shots went around. My head is still foggy. Had a great time. 

Didnt see the need in letting the bar worry about the PFF thing since we decided to do everything free there was no discount. 

I wish more people would have shown up but I didnt give much notice.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

We had already used the babysitter for our party or we would have been there. Put a longer notice out and folks will show up!!

Sea ya, Reese





Clay is in the back flashing signs...LOL


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Rees! I gotta bunch of pics from the party to put up when I get back home! Start a post, or I will, cuz I wanna see the pics you got too!

Lt. Dangle was the best though!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I was enjoying the party. I didnt have anyone RSVP or say they were coming so I didnt expect anyone. Sorry I missed you. I do appreciate you coming. Sorry you missed out on the free shots. That was kinda early on to get the party kicked off.


----------

